
Apple will reportedly introduce 16-inch MacBook Pro as soon as tomorrow - kjhughes
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/12/20962038/apple-macbook-pro-16-inch-release-date-rumor-november-13
======
listenallyall
I own a Sony laptop from 2009 with a 16.4 inch screen (1080p), the difference
in readability between that and a more modern 14-inch screen at the same
resolution is enormous. 15's are ok but still inferior. Hope that other laptop
manufacturers will re-introduce 16's, especially with thin/light designs.

------
Traster
I'm not sure why people are so excited by this. It seems fairly obvious this
is just going to be the 15inch with a smaller bezel. Hopefully the resolution
of the screens get a nice bump though. The only thing that would make this a
real game changer is a fixed keyboard and no touchbar.

~~~
harrygeez
The exciting part is Apple is rumored to ditch their infamous butterfly
switches and maybe even the touchbar, though the latter seems less and less
likely

------
solveit
But will it keep the touch bar?

------
perl4ever
This makes it sound unprecedented, but there used to be a 17" model.

